# Hasselblad pinhole



## photofactum (Sep 28, 2016)

I only had money to buy the body, and can't wait to shoot, so  this is what I did.  This way you can transform any camera in a pinhole.


----------



## webestang64 (Sep 28, 2016)

Look forward to the results! Love pin-hole photos.


----------



## photofactum (Sep 28, 2016)

There was many years ago! I will search in my archives...


----------



## photofactum (Oct 6, 2016)

Thanks to all your likes!


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 6, 2016)

LOL!!!!!   That is great!  I love it.


----------



## jbylake (Oct 10, 2016)

Ha..ha... that's great!  Never in my life would I have thought I'd see a Hasselblad converted into a pin hole camera.  That old saying "where there's a will, there's a way" immediately comes to mind.

J


----------



## photofactum (Oct 10, 2016)

As you can see, its easy an comfortable to work this way. You can have a set of different hole diameters, cover the hole with a plastic sheet, etc, and you can enlarge the image as well. As you say, will is the only or most important people need.


----------



## photofactum (Oct 13, 2016)

Two pictures to show, made with my pinhole. They were enlarged with an Opemus and  Rodagon lens


----------



## photofactum (Oct 13, 2016)

...in  line with the cheap camera concept or poor photographer, at least...


----------



## photofactum (Oct 13, 2016)

webestang64 said:


> Look forward to the results! Love pin-hole photos.


Take a look!


----------



## webestang64 (Oct 14, 2016)

The 2nd image I really like!!!


----------



## gsgary (Oct 29, 2016)

I did something similar, i can't remember if i had to have the bellows in or out


----------

